# When



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Alright I hope this doesn't ruffle to many feathers. But when is it safe to a fawn to shoot a doe? I had a doe in with fawns and they looked big and they where grazing just like her but they still had spots. So I didn't shoot her because of the spots and then they were still nursing.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't have a good answer for you. I always let does w/ fawns walk, too...and probably always will. Probably just a feel good situation.

Don't know if there is a good reason for it or not. Have heard some say the fawns will make it if they are already grazing. I tend to think a little more time with mama won't hurt.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Fawns are weened from does within 60-80 days. It is safe to shoot a doe with fawns right now. Think about it....the season wouldn't be opened this early if it wasn't safe to shoot does...Im sure they looked into that. Shoot away


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I agree, they look like they won't make it without their mama but I am confident they would do just fine and dandy. I've shot a doe with a fawn before, and probably will again. The one I shot this weekend didn't have a fawn with it, so no worries there. but I've also heard they are weened in that time too. shoot away

Tator


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

If you are really worried about it shoot the fawn, better eating and easier to drag out anyway! :eyeroll:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

mmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm good


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I am a little worried about it I don't want to make another animal suffer for no good reason because of something I did.

Some one brought up a good point that the Game and Fish most of thought of that. Makes sense to me. I was about ready to shoot until I saw them nursing and then that made me stop and think are they ready to be on there own.

Anthor reason I am a little sensitive to this is my uncle shot a doe and the fawn was just bawling when he was field dressing the doe. It broke his heart and he will never shoot another do in his life.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

another good point to point out is, I believe something like 95% of buck fawns who have their mother shot, will stay in their core area instead of leaving like most bucks. I've read this in magazine and heard it on the outdoor channel.

anyone else hear this also????


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

just my opinion... i shot a fawn last weekend... will never shoot a fawn or a doe with fawns ever again... i felt so bad and sick like this whole week... still think it was a bad decision... and wish i never would have shot... i was just to excited at the time.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

to all their own

what it boils down to is opinion

but remember, orphaned buck fawns stay in their home area like 95%more than a buck fawn that grows up with their mother their life. something to ponder

Tator


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

well i got to say I'm with the "let them walk" group, dont care bout nothen else. its a feel good thing. i spend more time in my stand just enjoying the woods then i do hunting anyway, sure i bring my bow, but as long as im seeing critters walking around my stand im happy. better then hanging out in town that's for sure.

over all I would have to say that this is one of the most important aspects of hunting. CHOICE!!! when its you looking down the sights its your call. just try and make sure you walk out of the woods feeling better then when you walked into them, you do that, i bet money you will hunt to the end of your days


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm also with the "Let them walk on" group.

I'm right there with tumblebuck... It's a feel good thing. My theory is that early in the year, they may have been weaned, but they are still learning some new "tricks" to be alert during certain situations that can only help those young bucks that much more later in life.

Much later in the season after the snow flies, I'd be much more willing to shoot any legal target, however by then my family has gotten enough of our deer meat via gun season, and any additional deer meat better be draggin some serious headgear!

I'd also champion the idea that if you really felt compelled to shoot a doe to shoot one of the fawns instead, as general fawn mortality is quite high during ND's harsh winters anyway. Plus the meat is much more tender! :wink:

Ryan


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Interesting topic, So many places people point out that the deer population is too dense. So why not shoot a doe because it has fawns with it. The important thing is to not anthropromorphisize the animals. They are not humans and do not have emotions of people. When that fawn was bawling it was calling to it's seperated herd mate. Not crying over the death of his mom. This is the main thought process of antihunters to sway neutral people.

I don't begrudge anyone not targeting a certain animal. I do shoot does with fawns and will continue to because the science behind the seasons shows no ill effects on the herd.

I am not criticizing anyone. I am trying to be a good steward of the sport.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Well put Swift. I too have no problem shooting does with fawns or without. The fawns are pleanty old enough to survive on their own. It's each hunters decision to make but make the decision based on factual information. The fawns are not capable of reasoning that their mother has just been killed. They will rejoin the heard or survive on their own.


----------

